

Ask YC: SQL Help ! (feel free to ignore) - mixmax

First: I'm sorry if this isn't aproppriate, and the right place to post it. Feel free to flame me, downmod me, and generally be a nuisance. But since I've been around here for a while I know that there will be someone that can help me.<p>I've recently decided to take up programming and find it to be great fun. (I've always been the biz and ideas guy) However, I've run into a problem that I can't quite figure out. I've tried different forums, asking people, etc. but nobody seems able to help.<p>Anyway here's the question:<p>I have three tables in a mySQL db: list, labels, and content.<p>The idea is to be able to create a matrix with entries from list along one axis, entries from labels along another axis, and entries from content as the intersection of the two. The content table has a field that corresponds to a field in labels, and a field that corresponds to a field in list so that I am able to place it correctly in the matrix.<p>Now i want to do a SQL query that returns an array with items from the content table, ordered on the X axis by fields in the list table, and  ordered on the y axis by fields in the labels table.<p>The reason for wanting to do this is that I want to create a number of  HTML tables with columns that will change, and are not the same for all HTML tables.<p>And again: sorry if this post is inappropriate. I hope I have enough karma for someone to bother helping me out.<p>Links, clues etc. would be great. I don't mind figuring stuff out for myself.<p>Help me Obi-wan Kanobi - you're my only hope....
======
neilc
This post is indeed inappropriate. You should ask for help on the MySQL
mailing lists, or on one of the many forums for asking programming questions
on the interweb.

~~~
mixmax
Yes I know... I obviously tried quite a few forums, and spent a long time
pondering it before I went here. So this was a last resort.

Sorry if I wasted your time.

